# Bought the little Bluetooth Apple Keyboard - Need cover



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas for a cover for the Bluetooth Apple Keyboard?  I won't be traveling with it.  Just want to keep it clean and safe from being crushed at home.  Something padded would be nice.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have an Ed Hardy cover I found at Ulta.  I think it was originally a case for flat irons, but it is exactly the perfect size for my keyboard and it is heavily padded.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Anyone have any ideas for a cover for the Bluetooth Apple Keyboard? I won't be traveling with it. Just want to keep it clean and safe from being crushed at home. Something padded would be nice.


Depends on how much padding you want. A KB member here made me an nice lightweight padded keyboard cover for my Apple Bluetooth keyboard. It is lightly padded, your choice of cover materials, and the price I think it was $9 or $10 including the shipping. It is still on my keyboard and has held up very well.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18775.msg431162.html#msg431162

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought one of these on the recommendation of someone from another forum:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Slim-Leather-Carrying-Case-/320559308802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa2d2e002#ht_2789wt_922 (not sure if this was the vendor I used, but this is the case itself I have)

It's an absolute perfect fit--but it's more for dust/scratch protection than anything else. I use it inside another bag that provides better protection.

Something to keep in mind: As with any Kindle or iPad case, lightweight padding alone will not protect against crushing or impact damage--you need something more rigidly protective for that, and truthfully I've yet to see a case for these that I'd consider adequate to that purpose. If that's a real concern in your household, I'd honestly recommend storing it in the original box it came in as it's sturdy without being overly bulky--wrap it in a nice paper or fabric if you need to. If all you need is scratch/dust insurance, either the sleeves recommended by Eeyore or this one will do, or check with Melissa at Borsa Bella; I'm sure she'd be happy to make something for you.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I think they all look nice, but am leaning towards the leatherette cover on eBay.  Will wait a little longer.  Am using the box it came in for now, but just don't like the looks of it on the end table.
Thanks for the replys.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

One thing to think about with regards to any kind of crushing--I don't store any of my devices flat for that very reason.  The iPad goes in a stand at night or stays on the WedgePad well out of the way if I'm leaving it for brief periods.  The phone gets regularly propped against nearby lamps or decorative items when I have it out, same thing with the kindle. I'm just the type of person who regularly ignores what's on the table already and is prone to drop a book, remote, or set my tea down atop another item, so I've had to train myself to do this.  

Some sort of wooden stand that held both the iPad and the keyboard would be neat.  I can't quite picture a design that would work, but I bet someone else could.  In fact, darn it, I'd swear I saw such a thing months ago, but where?  Hmmm....

Anyway, you might take a look on etsy for keyboard covers as well.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a low, flat bowl I keep on my coffee table to put my remotes, game controllers and keyboard in.  Aesthetics are important to me too.  Having everything contained in a pretty zebra wood bowl makes all them more palatable somehow.


----------

